#ubuntu-boot 2006-09-18
<nathanp> hmmmm, anyone here?
<nathanp> i'm looking for installation help... i cannot get the X installation method to work and i need to work around
<dantolini> hi. anybody present?
#ubuntu-boot 2006-09-21
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-boot.log
<simonc_67> Hi all, I'm having problems with a netboot. Using dapper & edgy. The pxeboot works fine, but I've setup a local mirror using the ubuntu alternate cd mounted loopback. The install proceeds fine but I get message "Bad archive mirror" The virtual console tells me the right release file is being interrogated. Any ideas. Could this be the debian busybox/glibc problem?
#ubuntu-boot 2009-09-15
<popey> oooo nice fade down of the splash thing on shutdown
 * popey puts scotts crack on his old 1GHz celeron laptop
<popey> should be fun
#ubuntu-boot 2009-09-16
<Michalxo_> hello
<Keybuk> hello
<Michalxo_> is it normal to stop keyb working when in gdm logging screen -> ctrl+alt+f1 -> back to f7
<Michalxo_> and keyb is working no more
<Keybuk> no
<Michalxo_> well.. it happens to me.. did 3 times in a row.. to be sure :D
<Michalxo_> and got some images of mountall problem I have with ntfs-3g
<Michalxo_> will uppload in a moment
<Michalxo_> cjwatson, I am here, I caught your last message
<Keybuk> the keyboard issue is likely an X problem, unrelated to boot changes
<Keybuk> (your keyboard would either work, or not at all, switching to/fro console shouldn't make a difference)
<Michalxo_> ok I'll past it then there :)
<Michalxo_> well.. it works here, it works there.. then it works no more :)
<Keybuk> iz gtk bug
<Michalxo_> http://pastebin.org/18318
<Keybuk> *reading8
<Michalxo_> dunno how to make it in 1 link :(
<Keybuk> so your two ntfs filesystems didn't mount
<Keybuk> but otherwise your boot worked?
<Michalxo_> yes
<Michalxo_> and on shutdown, I have that error message of mountall
<Keybuk> fuse: failed to create temporary directory
<Keybuk> seems to be the key message here
<Keybuk> the STOP/CONT thing?  don't worry about that - that's just a random artefact of the shutdown sequence
<Michalxo_> well.. I know nothing about that :(
<Michalxo_> haha ok :)
<Keybuk> could you try something for me
<Keybuk> boot it up
<Keybuk> and open a terminal
<Keybuk> then run
<Keybuk> sudo -s
<Keybuk> that'll give you a root terminal
<Keybuk> then run
<Keybuk> echo -n add > /sys/block/sda/sda1/uevent
<Keybuk> echo -n add > /sys/block/sda/sda6/uevent
<Keybuk> then see if your two windows partitions are mounted
<Michalxo_> well.. can't I do it here?
<Keybuk> Michalxo_: "here" ?
<Michalxo_> or you mean recovery?
<Michalxo_> why reboot :-/
<Keybuk> oh, you're on the system now?  yes you can do it now
<Michalxo_> I am there :)
<doko> Keybuk: udev isn't running as well
<Keybuk> I didn't say "reboot", just "boot" :)
<Michalxo_> heh
<Keybuk> doko: please take a ticket - I'll be with you shortly :p
<Michalxo_> Keybuk, should taht echo change something in file?
<Michalxo_> they are not mounted
<Keybuk> ok
<Keybuk> Michalxo_: what does "status mountall" say ?
<Michalxo_> start/running, process 1159
<Keybuk> ah, no, I see
<Keybuk> it already tried to mount them and failed, and doesn't try again
<Keybuk> Michalxo_: thanks for your help, I can see what's wrong
<Michalxo_> so? :) update will be soon out?
<Keybuk> yes
<Michalxo_> thank you... btw ntfs / ntfs-3g in fstab = that big difference?
<Keybuk> no, it understands both
<Keybuk> the problem you have is that it tries to mount the ntfs partitions while the root filesystem is still read-only
<Michalxo_> cause with ntfs it works good
<Michalxo_> aha
<Keybuk> and since ntfs-3g is handled by fuse, this can't work, because it needs at least /tmp to be writable
<Michalxo_> ah, I see
<Keybuk> ntfs is handled in-kernel, so might not
<Michalxo_> ok then
<Keybuk> the mounting while / is read-only is a bit of an optimisation
<Keybuk> it seems to be a bit over-ambitious
<Michalxo_> :)
<Michalxo_> ok then :) anything you need more from me?
<Keybuk> no, thank you very much for your help
<Michalxo_> welcome, thanks for upcoming patch and work :)
<Michalxo_> bye! :)
<Keybuk> doko: right
<Keybuk> you said that udev was not running?
<cjwatson> Keybuk: where does revision control for mountall live?
<Keybuk> cjwatson: /home/scott/work/native-upstart/mountall
<cjwatson> ah :)
<cjwatson> bzr init it is, then
<Keybuk> I can't push to lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu/karmic/mountall :-(
<Keybuk> oh, but I can if I put /ubuntu on the end
<Keybuk> cjwatson: lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu/karmic/mountall/ubuntu
<cjwatson> cool, thanks
<Keybuk> pull again, hadn't pushed the pending changes
<doko> Keybuk: yes
<Keybuk> doko: that's odd
<Keybuk> do you see any udev output on the console?
<doko> Keybuk: no
<doko> only running process beisdes kernel processes is mountall
<doko> hmm, /var is on it's own partition, mount says it's mounted ro, but it's not the partition (just see a lock and a run dir)
<Keybuk> doko: mount lies until the root filesystem is mounted, remember
<Keybuk> hmm
<Keybuk> doko: what does "status udev" say?
<doko> Keybuk: udev stop/waiting
<Keybuk> try "start udev"
<cjwatson> Keybuk: did you notice Steve uploaded mountall 0.1.5?
<Keybuk> cjwatson: no
<cjwatson> conversion to dh, probably supersedes your pending change if you're OK with it
<Keybuk> argh, why the fuck did he do that?
<cjwatson> so that we don't have to remember to use dh_installchangelogs?
<Keybuk> you don't change people's packaging to another system without at least talking to them
<cjwatson> 10:04 <slangasek> Keybuk: any good reason for me to not switch mountall to dh 7, so we don't have to worry about missing things like dh_installchangelogs in the future? :)
<cjwatson> I guess he was in a rush or something
<Keybuk> well, he can maintain it then
<Keybuk> I'll reassign all the mountall bugs to him
<doko> Keybuk: does start, then I get hundreds of messages "UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY, Superblock last mount time is in the future". after that I can't enter anything
<cjwatson> gah
#ubuntu-boot 2011-09-21
<sdsad> ubuntulog_ are you there?
#ubuntu-boot 2012-09-18
<leung> hello~
<leung> anybody here~?
#ubuntu-boot 2014-09-19
<brokebit> Hi Everyone. Would this be the place to ask questions about user upstart jobs?
#ubuntu-boot 2014-09-21
<VBguy> hello, i am looking for help with the grub after upgrading from 14.04.1 to 14.04.4
